# Alum Muskie?



## rpaisie (Oct 20, 2006)

I hear rumors that muskie can be caught in Alum. Can anyone offer some more details? I'm looking to fish this weekend with the nice warm-up, but don't really know where to go or what to throw for muskie.

Do they typically respond better to stick baits, spoons, jigs? Where can I have a chance of hooking into one of these monsters? Do I need a steel leader?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If you're throwing light stuff you don't really need a leader, but it doesnt ususally hurt anything to have one. A lot of guys cast Rapala husky jerks and Rogues at the Alum Spillway. Some have been caught on Vibe's there to. A good Mepps Bucktail spinner is always a nice option as well. 

If you're going to fish the resevoir for them, that's a whole new conversation. Everything uder the sun can be used then and most guys gear up with the heavy musky equipment. Then, there are some guys who catch them on 8lb test throwin light jigs for crappie.


----------



## rpaisie (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder how deep the spillway is below alum. I have various top-water stick baits that I may try, but I think it's only a few feet deep out there.

I go up to Michigan every year and fish for chinook and coho salmon so I have some heavy gear. Do you recommend that I take that?

Thanks a million for the information. I think I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi rpaisie,

I might see you out there if you are going on saturday. I just plan on trolling AC Shiners and homemade baits 10ft and in at the main basin.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was out at alum fishing the spillway, saugeye fishing, a guy standing 10 ft from me caught a 28 inch muskie on a suick, idk the model, then some guy stopped me and asked me if I had a knife told him about the fish and then he showed me a pic of a 44 incher he caught a week ago. Suprised me for sure.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

i caught a nice one last summer trolling around the cheshire bride....48"....ive been told by local dnr. that there are larger in there...







View image in gallery​


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Idk about how good fishing is above the dam but I was just surprised that they caught both these below the damn I saw one caught and the other guy showed me a picture holding one on the walkway there.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

your right about the surpise....I was as well,when my buddies said they catch more muskie there while suageye fishing then when they target them above the dam...here's a pic of one of my friends when i called his bluff about this story....by the way. he caught two that night


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

That's awsome that guys can go out without a boat and have access to those toothy critters!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

rpaisie said:


> I wonder how deep the spillway is below alum. I have various top-water stick baits that I may try, but I think it's only a few feet deep out there.
> 
> I go up to Michigan every year and fish for chinook and coho salmon so I have some heavy gear. Do you recommend that I take that?
> 
> Thanks a million for the information. I think I'll give it a try this weekend.


Its a little more than a few feet, ive fished down to 15' with a slip[ bobber and minnow i may be a couple of hours away but i do make trips regularly im going on sunday was wondering whats biting around the 36&37 Bridge or the coves around Cheshire market? a few years ago i used to go in the spillway theres a bridge in the park there under that bridge used to be great bass fishing we wld pull 5-8lbers out of there wondering if any has been caught l8tly?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I read some information posted by the odnr a few years ago and when they did their electrofishing some time ago they were shocking quite a few fish 48" and better. At the time they did this the muskies had only been in the lake approx. 4-5 years. Based upon that they were saying Alum has the best growth rate for muskies in the state of ohio.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

ODNR has done a great job at Alum,as well as elsewhere...They deserve our thanks..hope they keep it up


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

From scale samples, they have found some of the 48" muskies to be 5 years old! It's because of the shad base being so heavy. But when they grow that fast, they won't live as long as a Minnesota/Wisc fish. 

I'm pretty sure the ODNR has stated that Alum has the fastest growth rate on this (east) side of the Mississippi. We just can't keep 'em in the lakes-they go thru the spillways.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Coon_Shark said:


> From scale samples, they have found some of the 48" muskies to be 5 years old! It's because of the shad base being so heavy. But when they grow that fast, they won't live as long as a Minnesota/Wisc fish.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the ODNR has stated that Alum has the fastest growth rate on this (east) side of the Mississippi. *We just can't keep 'em in the lakes-they go thru the spillways.*


There is an answer for that and nobody wants to talk about it.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> There is an answer for that and nobody wants to talk about it.


The ODNR would love to hear a way to keep 'skies from going out the spillways without spending millions , let the ODNR know....that's where the fish are going! 

Alum having one of the fastest growth rates in the US is a scientific fact based off of scale samples! 

Or is it from your logic, a size limit will keep fish from blowing over into the spillway? Hmmm? I just don't see how you are relating the two?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

what is the proposed answer? a screen?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Coon_Shark said:


> The ODNR would love to hear a way to keep 'skies from going out the spillways without spending millions , let the ODNR know....that's where the fish are going!
> 
> Alum having one of the fastest growth rates in the US is a scientific fact based off of scale samples!
> 
> Or is it from your logic, a size limit will keep fish from blowing over into the spillway? Hmmm? I just don't see how you are relating the two?


Haha! This isn't 2007. I don't even care about a size limit anymore. I am kind of neutral on that subject at this point. If we get one, great...........if not.......so what. There is a way to keep fish from going out of the resevoir through the pipe of the dam. However, nobody ever talks about it. The DNR doesn't want to hear ideas from muskie clubs. They just think it's a big waste of time and only go through the motions of the summit to appease people. They have all the answers and don't need no help from a bunch of stupid fishermen. I am tired of it. I'll just fish and if I catch one great. If not, that's fine. I am no longer interested in what the ODNR does. I could care less at this point.

I suppose I should just go up to Lake St Claire and spend all my money up there. Seems to be what a LOT of central Ohio musky anglers do anyway. Oh, and there's always Cave Run down in Kentucky.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

As my prior post says, 'it will take millions $$$ to fix the spillway systems'...do you really think the state will pour that kind of money into the reservoirs to please a couple hundred musky fisherman....think about it! ....If money is not the issue with spillways, then what is it? Please don't keep the secret from everyone else? 

The St Clair fishermen that spend ALOT of time up there still put more time on the Ohio waters than you! So what's your point?  Here we go again, pin pointing very reputable clubs that do ALOT for Ohio musky fishing....way to go.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok Greg, my last post was a little "defiant". I apologize for that. Let's keep things civil. I am moving my point to a new thread.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,
Can you post a link so OGF readers know what 'the real issue is'? I'd really like to know?


----------



## toddc (Oct 21, 2007)

Fish shallow now and drag/throw rapala j13's, f18s, etc. Keep it small and shallow.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

with as many that are being caught at alum right now, I don't even know why this argument is taking place. Its supposed to be a difficult fish to catch, so if people are having trouble, that's to be expected. I've put in my fair share of time. Personally I think its great that people who don't have a boat or means to one could catch one in the spillway. I don't hear of 50" fish being caught down there.


----------

